

4chan creator Chris Poole draws a future where anyone can make art - fdmvsh
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/8/3942110/drawquest-for-ipad-chris-poole-moot

======
speeder
As someone that make apps for childrne, I must say that what he is doing there
is completely awesome.

I will take a look, and cower in fear as there are such things on the market
ready to stomp my business.

